# Hunting disappointment...



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm 15 and this season hasn't been the most successfull. I think it's because we don't have any good spots, but I'm still looking. The point is that I'm not quite ready to finish this illinois goose season empty handed. Ive been trying to find some hunting season dates a little down south, like Kentucky or Missouri. Sorry about writing a book here but I need some help.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

What part of Illinois?
Indiana has a Feb. season, don't have any other details


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

What part of Illinois do you live in?


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Northeastern zone


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

central here, SW of Chicago


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sitting here looking out the window at the trees blowing around in the 40 mph winds and wishing I would have went hunting. I hate chasing decoys, LOL. Might have been the weather break I needed to put a couple birds down.


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do geese fly in crazy wind?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I had my best ever hunt last winter. It was 0 and 30-40 mph winds and snowing/blowing. It was amazing how easy it was to get those birds in close.


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

Younghunter - when it's really windy like that, the birds fly nice and low on the way to their feeds, and when they get there, they don't want to mess around too much and land quicker. Or like Kelly was saying, bad weather and wind is usually awesome too! my best hunts have also been in cold, windy, snowy conditions.


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks... And does Honk Quack Bang sponsor the fowl life with chad belding?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Are geese the only thing you hunt?
Maybe your Dad is what he is,,, a mature hunter that doesn't equate kills with success.
Give him a break and hunt squirrels.


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

Younghunter4 said:


> Thanks... And does Honk Quack Bang sponsor the fowl life with chad belding?


Younghunter, yes we do sponsor the Fowl Life.. Chad and the crew are great and put together a great show!


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

That I'd most definitely my favorite show I have it set on my dvr and im disappointed when there are no new episodes...I wish I could hunt like them!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

remember they travel to all the best areas, spend lots of money to get into the best spots(the X), spend lots of hours and gas scouting for birds and have lot's of connections telling them where to go. Then they edit out all the days put into a hunt when they didn't do so good.

take all that out and they do as good as the rest of us, in my opinion


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Very true


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Worst show on TV, bar none. Suspect he is bucking to be the "new" foiles, and we all know where that's gone....Do not pass go, do not collect $ 200.00.


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

riverrat47 said:


> Worst show on TV, bar none. Suspect he is bucking to be the "new" foiles, and we all know where that's gone....Do not pass go, do not collect $ 200.00.


Sorry you don't like the show, lots of people do.. and it clearly inspires young hunters. Also, I disagree with you on the Foiles comment. Has he done a bunch of illegal stuff that I don't know about? What leads you to your assumption?


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Same attitude, same demeanor. Attempting to build a little army of impressionable little kids...like the "tin foiles hat gang," playing up the bad-a$$ image.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I personally don't like any hunting shows. It's all watching someone kill limits of birds. None of them show how to's. Yes I watch it, and there a few pointers, but few. I would prefer a set up, location, and why type of show.


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with Kelly... It would be cool if chas didnt talk so much and they showed every bird that was coming in, even the ones that flared. The how and whys would help me tons.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Same attitude, same demeanor. Attempting to build a little army of impressionable little kids...like the "tin foiles hat gang," playing up the bad-a$$ image.


I agree 100%!!! All the jumping around, talking like they are tough, slapping five, it makes me sick! I have never seen this specific show, I have seen enough of them in the past few years to make me turn them off forever.

I have a 16 year old nephew that thinks the tv show guys are real hunters, and that is how it should be done. Gotta have the most expensive guns, gotta have hundreds of decoys, gotta have this blind, and those calls, and this camo. Not to mention the "it flies, it dies" mentality. It is all about the trigger pulling, not the hunting on those shows. SAD! uke:


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

I long for the good old days of Curt Gowdy's "American Sportsmen."


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just keep at it. Try and learn something new everytime you go out. I must have got skunked at least 60% of the hunts this year. But I took something away from each hunt. You are young don't put alot of pressure on yourself to have to shoot something every time. Be thankful when you do.

Its not always about the killing as pertrayed in hunting shows this day. Watch some Fred Eichler episodes. This guy goes out and shoots spike bucks and doe (s) and is flippin exstatic about it. I tried to watch some of Chad Beldings episodes on callingducks.com Everytime he talks in his segments its as if he is juiced up on roids or energy drinks. Everything is about "Bands" banded gear, bands around his neck, braided necklaces with small bands on it, Honk quack bang's slogan sais it all "It's a leg band thang". I mean what next banded [email protected] rings. They know their target audience is the young and impressionable and that in order to kill birds you must look the part. This "Team" hunting BS just adds to the problem. How many team whack and stacks were there 15 years ago? It seems like its all about one upping the other guy my pile is bigger than your's and therefore my [email protected] is too. This whole mentality gives us a bad public image. I could go on, but I will stop here for now.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

always makes me laugh when the supposid best hunters in the states are always with outfitters telling them where to go. VERY few dvds are freelance but i enjoy those the most. i dont mind the fowl life... but chad does dance around like hes got to pis his pants


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Watch some Fred Eichler episodes. This guy goes out and shoots spike bucks and doe (s) and is flippin exstatic about it.


I'm with you on that one templey. What disappoints me most is the advertisements are 80% of some shows. Just another form of commercializing wildlife. They show three minutes, then have two minutes of advertizing, but when they get back to the show they show one to two minutes of recap. It's like three steps forward and two back, three forward, and two back, and at the end of the show you have only seen ten minutes tops. Then when the show is on half of that is pushing a product. Get out in the fresh air, away from the living room and tv, with a gun in your hand, and life is good.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Couldn't agree more. I still like older videos like Tim Grounds Full Moon Fever. Shawn Stahls series is decent, and Bill Saunders had an older DVD called something like hammerin' honkers (that might not be right either) that was about early season hunting. They were more informative within the first 5 minuts than any of the current shows or most of the current "movies" that are out these days. There is no imagination by these "producers" anymore. There is just too much advertising to pack into a half hour or hour, so just show us clips of shooting birds in mass.

Neat'o... :shake:

If thats all I wanted to see I would just watch any Foiles video. oke:

Kick a man when he's down? 
Sorry, I couldn't resist... :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love watching Fred's show. He always has a "how to" and also a "this situation". One he shows how to skin the critter. The other he shows how the set up was....wind, calling direction, etc.

I have always thought about making videos as a part time with my friends. Have the hunting footage but then have sections on decoy placement, situation, cooking the game, etc. People want to learn or are always trying to stay on top of their game.

Also hunting should never be a disappointment.....if you are out there doing it you are way above par than most. Enjoy the people you are with, the sunrises or sunsets and just being out in gods great creations. Like I have always said....pulling the trigger or harvesting an animal is 1% of actual hunting experience.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Hunting video producers TAKE NOTE!!!

WE WANT CHANGE!!!

Do it...

Do it...


----------

